# Projekt - Lüfter/Beleuchtungssteuerung - Hilfe bei Schaltung benötigt



## didiko (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Ich brauche Hilfe bei der Planung einer Lüftersteuerungs/Beleuchtungssteuerungskombi für meinen PC.


Verbaut werden sollen 7 Lüfter, davon 4 Gehäuse und 3 extern auf dem Radiator (Wasserkühlung).

Die 3 Radiatorlüfter sollen automatisch geregelt werden, über den CPU-Lüfter-Anschluss. Da dieser jedoch keine 18Watt liefern kann, muss das irgendwie anders geregelt werden.

Die 4 Gehäuselüfter sollen mit einem Taster (notfalls auch 4 Taster) manuell in 4 (5V, 7V, 9V, 12V) Stufen geschaltet werden können. Gleichzeitig soll Parallel zum umschalten eine andere Beleuchtung Aktiviert werden. (12V, LEDs, z.b. grün, gelb, rot, blau)


Desweiteren sollte das ganze analog (ohne µC) sein. Ebenfalls schön wäre es, wenn alle Lüfter beim Einschalten kurzzeitig mit 12V versorgt würden. Ebenso wär es schön, wenn die Schaltung in der Lage wäre, bis zu 9 Radiatorlüfter und 5 Gehäuselüfter zu unterstützen.


Wer kann mir eine geeignete Schaltung entwerfen?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## chmee (17. August 2008)

Hier ein paar Links:
http://www.elv-downloads.de/downloads/Leseproben/Journal/03-2008/83159_pls100.pdf
http://www.sanyodenki.co.jp/pdf/btx_e.pdf
http://board.gulli.com/thread/826046-4-pin-lfter-pwm-anscluss-an-netzteil-schlieen/

Die PWM-Steuerung musst Du (wenn Du sie selbst entwirfst) natürlich über einige Logic-ICs aufbauen, da es um eine Pulslängemodulation geht, welche die Lüftergeschwindigkeit regelt. uU kannst Du die 3 Radaiatorlüfter an einen Molexanschluß (HDD,FDD) anschließen - da sollte genug Strom drauf sein - die PWM-Steuerung nimmst Du vom 4pin-Lüfteranschluß des Mainboard.

Und auch die Gehäuselüftung mit der Eigenschaft "1 Taster - 4 Variationen" ist wohl ohne ICs nicht realisierbar, dafür musst Du eine kleine logische Schaltung mit Flipflops bauen. LINK. 4 Taster sind auch nicht so einfach, weil dann auch entweder-oder-Zustände realisiert werden müssen. Einfach wäre ein Schalter mit 4 Positionen (Schalter 4 Positionen/3polig).

mfg chmee


----------

